# SA Critical Skills Visa Rejected



## rafimdsap (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi All,

I am Rafi from India applied for CSA visa on Feb 2016 and received status on April 14 

2018. I received a letter from Mumbai Consulate saying my application is Rejected.

Reason: 'Inconsistent Information'.

Please let me know if what can be filled in appeal form. I submitted all of my certified 

documents(SAQA, IITPSA, Educational and Experience documents).

I have more that 8+ years of experience in SAP.. It is really surprising Consulate 

providing reason as Inconsistent Information'. I have 10 days left for appeal.

Please help in this regard.


Regards,
Rafi


----------



## vivek_vicks (Apr 8, 2018)

hi i had the same fate and not sure if i should go for appeal. And which info is inconsistent how to find out that first?



vivek
9663177031


----------



## rafimdsap (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi All,

Today I visited VFS Bangalore and received some inputs as below

1. Most of the people for the first time getting Rejected letter with reason 'Inconsistent Information'. This may be due to documents/partial application submitted.
2. When we choose to APPEAL then it may take minimum 6 months and max 12 months to get response from embassy.
3. Even after appeal, wait for two or three weeks and then can go with fresh application.
4. If any offer letter/documents from any SA company that would really add preference to your visa application.
5. For APPEAL there is no status track provided; but have to wait until a reply received from consulate on the mail id you specified in the appeal form.

I can provide more details tomorrow if I have any update.

Thank you and all the best.

Regards,
Rafi


----------



## Zabir Patel (Apr 29, 2018)

Which documents submitted IITPSA like membership critical skills assesment?


----------



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

Sorry am I reading this correctly, you applied for a Critical Skills Visa in February 2016 (+2 years ago)...and only received a response this month?


----------



## premkumaraarthi (Jun 8, 2018)

my critical visa had been rejected with the following information Offer of employment not inline with my critical skill set.what does that mean and can I go for appeal process.please assist.


----------



## Mahendranath (Jun 12, 2018)

rafimdsap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I visited VFS Bangalore and received some inputs as below
> 
> ...


Hi all

Did anyone got reason for rejection


----------



## kamal1978 (Jul 25, 2018)

*Thanks*

I was rejected twice for Critical skills Visa. I lost all hope until i got help from Anzac Consultancy, Hyderabad. My visa has been approved. thanks a lot to all the team of Anzac.


----------



## kamal1978 (Jul 25, 2018)

rafimdsap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Rafi from India applied for CSA visa on Feb 2016 and received status on April 14
> 
> ...


Brother dont lose your heart. I too faced it earlier.


----------



## kamal1978 (Jul 25, 2018)

Dear all, whoever is downhearted due to rejections, i would suggest you Anzac consultancy in Hyderabad who helped me get my CSV SA. within 6 weeks.


----------



## sudarshan K (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey brother, i was trying to reach you ths many days and i have sent you mails after mails. I am thankful to you. Your suggested consultancy really helped me. I got my Visa Today. Thanks Bro


----------



## kamal1978 (Jul 25, 2018)

You are welcome buddy.


----------



## premkumaraarthi (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi Friends I am so happy to let you know all is I had received my CSV last week for 5 years. this is my second attempt , They had rejected first time and stated that You job offer does not linked to critical skill.
So I suggest please talk to employer prior to name your job title exactly as register.For example if your registration with ECSA is Electrical Engineering technician.then please mention same in Offer.Good Luck...wish you all the very best.


----------



## Waqas1989 (Oct 22, 2018)

anyone applying for CSV from Saudi Arabia?
i am planning to to apply for it. IITPSA and SAQA done but i am not having the job offer. 
Kindly let me know if i can get the visa without the job offer without any rejection.


----------



## Mahendranath (Jun 12, 2018)

My CSV rejected once as I have applied without job offer.


----------



## rafimdsap (Apr 8, 2018)

kamal1978 said:


> Dear all, whoever is downhearted due to rejections, i would suggest you Anzac consultancy in Hyderabad who helped me get my CSV SA. within 6 weeks.


Hi Kamal,
Can you please let me know what are charges by Anzac Consultancy? And who is the point of contact for it.


Regards,
Rafi


----------



## XYZ1985 (7 mo ago)

*Permanent offer is only applicable for South African citizens.
My CSV was rejected with this reason, my f*** HR added permanent in employment offer letter when I told them not to.

Should I go for appeal or new CSV, not sure how long the appeal process will last?

Any recommendation *


----------

